# Do You Enjoy Death now??



## Ronnie T (Sep 24, 2010)

There's a catchy title isn't it?

Now, as a mature (or maturing) Christian have you come to terms with death?
Can you see it as a good thing in the lives of your friends and relatives?
Has the horror of the death of a loved one been turned into a great and glorious day for you?
Have you learned to not be shocked when someone dies?


----------



## apoint (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes on all accounts. But you can never side track the shock and missing a loved one. Even my puppy dogs, when their old and I know their days are over its still hard for me. Sorry Im just an old soft heart.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re:*

While I won't say I enjoy death, for me when God walks with me in life as He does, I'm sure he'll walk with me in death, and there is no reason to fear it. 'The last enemy to be conquered is death'.  It is not death I really fear, but the dying part, yet I am confident that the Lord will see me through it.

For others it depends, some I know have died without knowing Jesus and it is a sad affair to me. Those that know Him and die, it really is a home-going celebration!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 24, 2010)

Like F1, I don't fear death, but dying is altogether different. I got to test whether I was afraid to die,five years ago November upcoming. I had a major heart attack and I was at peace the whole time. I did get upset seeing my family crying and worrying. But the peace I felt was very curious when I think back on it. My walk with the Lord has never been closer than since it happened. I always told folks that I did not fear death ever since I was saved but, I was put on the edge and there was no fear. Now I do dread dealing with a lingering painful death. But I too have confidence that Christ will see me thru it.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes I have pretty well come to grips with it, although like apoint said there is quite a hole when you lose someone. 

As far as my own death, I welcome it when my appointment comes due, but like Paymaster, I'd prefer it not to be lingering. 

I always tell my church, I'm not afraid to die, I am a little afraid of how I'll die!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm still not over the death of my Grandson 2 years ago, Even Though I know where he is, I guess my wife's suffering is much greater and that's what affects me the most.

In my testimony a long time ago, I told you all , how I died in the operating table and how I found myself with the Lord and what I saw and what was said to me, so I do not fear death for myself, yet to lose someone you love even though you know what is beyond this life , it is still very very very Hard.

Until we meet again son, Rest in peace Noel


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I'm still not over the death of my Grandson 2 years ago, Even Though I know where he is, I guess my wife's suffering is much greater and that's what affects me the most.
> 
> In my testimony a long time ago, I told you all , how I died in the operating table and how I found myself with the Lord and what I saw and what was said to me, so I do not fear death for myself, yet to lose someone you love even though you know what is beyond this life , it is still very very very Hard.
> 
> Until we meet again son, Rest in peace Noel



Those must have been tough times.

I wonder what he's doing tonight?


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 25, 2010)

death has been very real to me the last few years, two years ago my nephew was shot in a drive by shooting he was only 22 , then my sister died of ALS on the 6th of july and my mother in law died of a heart attack on the 6th of this month. death is not of God it came as a result of sin, the bible says the last enemy to be destroyed is death, i have watched a person shot and killed a few feet in front of me by a cop, i have had a friend hang himself just hours after i left his home, so i know it pretty well and i hate it.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> There's a catchy title isn't it?
> 
> Now, as a mature (or maturing) Christian have you come to terms with death?
> Can you see it as a good thing in the lives of your friends and relatives?
> ...



I have worked in a hospital setting for many yrs. Besides deaths in my family ( my parents, gradparents, etc), I have witnessed many deaths and the reactions to it. The reactions are varried.

People seem to have less issues with death as they get older. Most people have issues with death of young people and by today's standards 76yrs ( for example)  is still young  with regards to passing away. I am not certain why. It is probably due to many factors. To see people vital and animated just hours ago and passed now is shocking. To know that spiritual development is not the same for all is also worying.

Young people, especially young females, have issues with grand parents passing away more so than others in my view. Males of all ages are "brave" and usually help others cope by their silent prescence or with doing things, like getting food, chairs, business etc... More mature adults, knowing Christ or not, seem to chalk it down to, " that person had a long life" and are not distressed.

In my view as a Christian, I know from first hand experience that death comes from sin and in Christ my sins are taken away. When I look back at myself I can see when I was a dead man walking because of sin. And not sin in general, but due to sin specific. Having tasted the lips of forgiveness one second and seen in an other, the bounty that is offered to all by my Lord the sting of death is an hour in the dentist chair.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2010)

When I was lost, death was the "vehicle" that would take me where I didn't want to go. It was somewhat mysterious and the thought was definitely frightening.

Now, death is a curiosity. Will I know what is happening? Is it like the old automobile "dimmer switch"? Low beam... high beam? Whatever the final experience is this side of heaven, I am looking forward to making my appearance there, when the time comes.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 25, 2010)

Death what a great word music to my ears, to be absent from the body and present with my Lord amen. I pray that the Lord will use my death to honour and glorify Him. I also pray the Lord will not let me go so I can stay here and be a witness for Him so people can see a light of hope through me of Jesus Christ. If my life will draw more to Christ in my death than let be die. 

Death for those that I cry for because of the fear where they might be. It hurts so bad that hurt drives me hard to the next person to share the Gospel of Christ.

For the ones that live the life and walk the walk and follow our Lord and Savoir what a great celebration will be.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2010)

I do not fear death but I do not look forward to it. I still have plenty of living to do, God willing. I accept it is closer than farther away and am ready to go when it is my time. I look forward to eternity with God with no suffering and everlasting peace. I also look forward to being rejoined with those I love who have gone before me.

From a rational faith based point of view I know those I love who are gone are with the Father and I know they are interceding on my behalf. I am relieved their suffering here on Earth is over and I rejoice in the knowledge they are safe with the Lord.

That still doesn't fill the hole. I remember each of them, think of them daily, miss them dearly and will continue to do so until I see them again.

My greatest fears and concerns are for those I will leave behind.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2010)

When I think about it,I get scared.I wonder if,when I die will I ever see my family again.I also wonder,When we die is it like when we fall asleep ever thing just blacks out or do we wake up in another world or place.


----------



## Israel (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> When I think about it,I get scared.I wonder if,when I die will I ever see my family again.I also wonder,When we die is it like when we fall asleep ever thing just blacks out or do we wake up in another world or place.



David, I would encourage you to pursue those questions to their logical end...is this all there is...and ultimately, am I alone?
The truth is you have come from someone and are to return to Him. He is nearer than your heart and your lips, in fact it is only because of him that you consider those questions.
Eternity is in your heart for a reason.

The hairs of your head are all numbered.
And you are not alone.


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 25, 2010)

I have heard testimony that when someone had died (and returned) and was entering glory, that every drop of water in the river they saw gave praise to our Lord....how wonderful it must be to be in a place like that.  Death will be the beginning of a new, eternal life with a new, glorified body.  To live is Christ, to die is gain.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

david w. said:


> When I think about it,I get scared.I wonder if,when I die will I ever see my family again.I also wonder,When we die is it like when we fall asleep ever thing just blacks out or do we wake up in another world or place.



Yes You will see your family Including all your ancestors you never knew you had ,and automatically you know there names; For me I was under Anesthesia so when I opened my eyes I was in front of The Lord and millions of people Worshiping him.
There is no pain, no bad thoughts, no wish to do harm, total total peace.
and you will feel as solid as you are now and everything will seem as real as earth is.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes You will see your family Including all your ancestors you never knew you had ,and automatically you know there names; For me I was under Anesthesia so when I opened my eyes I was in front of The Lord and millions of people Worshiping him.
> There is no pain, no bad thoughts, no wish to do harm, total total peace.
> and you will feel as solid as you are now and everything will seem as real as earth is.




LJ I love to hear your story someday with you have time.
Thanks Ron


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Wish I could find it in here, save me a lot of typing LOL


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Wish I could find it in here, save me a lot of typing LOL



You can do an 'advanced search' and find it.
I found it but it wouldn't be appropriate for me to post it.


----------



## apoint (Sep 25, 2010)

Absent from the body present with the Lord. I have heard of a man that came back from heaven, he said all things are praising God,
 Like the trees and flowers etc. I believe its more than we can imagine.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 25, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You can do an 'advanced search' and find it.
> I found it but it wouldn't be appropriate for me to post it.



Maybe you can push it up, Am Not good at research in here.
Thanks


----------



## olchevy (Sep 25, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Maybe you can push it up, Am Not good at research in here.
> Thanks



I brought it to the top of the spiritual discussion section


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to explain the way I feel with humor.

One Sunday morning,the Pastor gave a great sermon,and everyone was stirred.After the alter call,and everyone was seated.The Pastor shouted,"Is everyone ready to go to Heaven?"

Everyone in the entire Church raised their hands,except for a man in the third row.As everyone was leaving the Church,The Pastor,saw the man and pulled him to the side.He asked,"son aren't you ready to go to Heaven?"
The man replied,"yes"
The pastor asked,"why didn't you raise your hand during service then?"
The man said,"I thought you were talking about today."

When Lazerus,the friend whom THE LORD loved,died,and THE LORD knew HE was about to ressurect him,even at death,we get the shortest verse in The Sciptures,"JESUS wept."

While I'm not afraid of being dead,the process of getting there,unnerves me a little.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Yes I have pretty well come to grips with it, although like apoint said there is quite a hole when you lose someone.
> 
> As far as my own death, I welcome it when my appointment comes due, but like Paymaster, I'd prefer it not to be lingering.
> 
> I always tell my church, I'm not afraid to die, I am a little afraid of how I'll die!



Ditto!


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I'm going to explain the way I feel with humor.
> 
> One Sunday morning,the Pastor gave a great sermon,and everyone was stirred.After the alter call,and everyone was seated.The Pastor shouted,"Is everyone ready to go to Heaven?"
> 
> ...



It shouldn't my Brother, it is like closing your eyes here and waking up somewheres else.
It might even take you a few minutes to realize you are not in the body anymore.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> It shouldn't my Brother, it is like closing your eyes here and waking up somewheres else.
> It might even take you a few minutes to realize you are not in the body anymore.



I'm sure,no positive, you are right.It is just that there are agonizing ways to die.That being said,I'm ready whenever it will be.Thank YOU LORD!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I'm sure,no positive, you are right.It is just that there are agonizing ways to die.That being said,I'm ready whenever it will be.Thank YOU LORD!



I've a feeling there are many more agonizing moments and situations in life than there can be in the most agonizing death.
I also think I trust in God's Spirit to provide comfort during that time.  There might be an outward manifestation of agony, but I suspect the 'true' person is being ministered to by God.
I think.  I hope.


----------



## Israel (Sep 27, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I've a feeling there are many more agonizing moments and situations in life than there can be in the most agonizing death.
> I also think I trust in God's Spirit to provide comfort during that time.  There might be an outward manifestation of agony, but I suspect the 'true' person is being ministered to by God.
> I think.  I hope.



Whenever I consider these things, I am always brought back to the wisdom of Corrie Ten Boom's father:

“When I was a little girl,” I said, “I went to my father and said, ‘Daddy, I am afraid that I will never be strong enough to be a marty for Jesus Christ.’”

“Tell me,” said Father, “When you take a train trip to Amsterdam, when do I give you the money for the ticket?  Three weeks before?”

“No, Daddy, you give me the money for the ticket just before we get on the train.”

“That is right,” my father said, “and so it is with God’s strength.  Our Father in Heaven knows when you will need the strength to be a martyr for Jesus Christ.  He will supply all you need — just in time....”

Doncha just love the simplicity of it?

So it is with anything that may lie ahead...it is not really for us to wonder and project ourselves into those situations...but to learn today to overcome "the evil thereof" and learn of God's faithfulness that is sure today...will be sure everyday.

I won't derail the thread...but Ms Ten Boom had some very interesting observations on this page...perhaps worthy of a thread of their own. If not, we should at least consider them in the weight they bear from one who not only talks the talk...but who went through, with God, the Nazi camps.

http://www.tedmontgomery.com/bblovrvw/rapture/corrie.html


----------

